# 322 Hudson stopped running



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I was doing a test run for some switches that I repaired and the Hudson came to a sputtering, sparking halt.
I started in the tender with the e unit, removed and cleaned the fingers and drum. I just got a hum after that. On to the engine, it turns out one of the brush springs was bad. Luckily I have some extras and replaced both. I also took the motor apart and cleaned the armature and we're up and running again. 
While I was in there i found the headlight holder is broken, going to have to braze that back together.
How are you guys refacing the armatures? 








Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am pretty sure flyernut says to put armature in a drill. Find you something flat to wrap some fine sandpaper around. After that clean the grooves on face of armature out with
a toothpick. I would then wipe armature face with alcohol and a rag just to get any loose
grit off. Flyernut says just shinning armature face is not good enough. If flyernut says it,
it is good enough for me. Good luck.

Wow, that is a bad spring.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> I am pretty sure flyernut says to put armature in a drill. Find you something flat to wrap some fine sandpaper around. After that clean the grooves on face of armature out with
> a toothpick. I would then wipe armature face with alcohol and a rag just to get any loose
> grit off. Flyernut says just shinning armature face is not good enough. If flyernut says it,
> it is good enough for me. Good luck.
> ...


If you put armature inside a drill be sure to tape or cover the armature shaft.When you tighten drill jaws you can cut into drill shaft face.....


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Also I prefer emery cloth to sandpaper.I think emery cloth is a bit more durable......


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. 
It's the only smoker that I have right now so I have to keep it going

Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-facing the armature is the way to go. If you stop and think, the loco has been traveling mostly in a forward motion, cutting a very small, microscopic groove into the face.You want to have a flat face as it started when it was new.That's why just cleaning it isn't the best way..Of course, flyguy55 is correct about the chuck cutting into the armature shaft, but my drill press has flat, smooth sides inside the chuck, so damage is not being caused. Also, be sure the bronze bushing is still staked securely to the chassis, as well as inside the brush bracket assembly.,And, lol, make sure the oil wick is in place..If missing you can cut one from felt. I have a large piece of felt I use for just that purpose.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

For re-facing the armature I use finger nail files. Not the old school wooden backed ones but proper ones from a beauty supply store. Its AMAZING how many sizes, shapes, grits, and densities they have. It's obvious that women treat nail-care like nuclear-fusion...SUPER SCIENTIFIC. I've found nail-files to be incredibly durable. WAY more durable than a piece of emery cloth or even a piece of industrial grade sandpaper. An added bonus, you can match the aggressiveness of the file to the condition of the armature, and then quickly progress to a super fine polish.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

..Plus...it's funny to watch the look on the faces of all the women customers when an old fart stands in front of 500 different nail-files and is intently feeling them for density and grit...like he's REALLY into his own hygiene!!!!

And if you are single (I'm not), I imagine it would be an interesting conversation starter. Just don't talk about toy trains... because that would be a conversation finisher. Maybe say it's for the rescue-dogs which you care for!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

2gen ...

Funny narrative! I can relate. For several years, Dad me was helping two boys build an evolutionary fleet of Cub Scout pinewood derby cars. Our wheel-to-body design needed a low-friction interface, which we opted to create out of hard-cured clear nail polish. So ... there I was ... in the beauty department ... staring perplexed at dozens and dozens of choices of little bottles of clear nail polish ...



TJ


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

2genflyers said:


> And if you are single (I'm not), I imagine it would be an interesting conversation starter. Just don't talk about toy trains... because that would be a conversation finisher. Maybe say it's for the rescue-dogs which you care for!


:laugh: All great tips.

Along with the usual cleaning, I'll add new springs, brushes and armature refacing on any "new" locos that I pick up.

Gary


----------

